# Turkey Bacon



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

I tried Turkey Bacon for change of pace , it is quite good.  The brand I tried was John F. Martin.   It doesn't taste like bacon as we know it , more like ham.  

Strips of Turkey bacon , chopped up.
1/4 cup chopped herbs.
6 eggs , beaten
optional : 1/4 cup chopped tomatoes
salt and pepper

Cook the turkey bacon til done. remove from pan.  In same pan, add eggs, herbs, salt and pepper. When almost done, add the turkey bacon.  It is an open omelet.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 15, 2008)

*I just can't get into fake bacon or fake crabmeat.  When I want bacon or crabmeat , I buy the real stuff  and it has to be applewood smoked bacon.  I'm such a snob!   This is the best stuff I've ever had.   I only have it a few times a year but wow!  I really enjoy it when I do.*


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 15, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> 6 eggs , beaten
> It is an open omelet.


 
*WOW!!!!! YOU MUST HAVE BEEN VERY HUNGRY!!!!*
(or are you competing with Michael Phelps' 4000 calory a day diet??? LOL!)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> *WOW!!!!! YOU MUST HAVE BEEN VERY HUNGRY!!!!*
> (or are you competing with Michael Phelps' 4000 calory a day diet??? LOL!)


 
oh I didn't eat the whole thing.  It was for hubby and me .   I should have mentioned it was for 2 or more people.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 15, 2008)

Turkey bacon is WONDERFUL!!!  As is turkey ham, turkey pastrami, turkey sausages, etc., etc.  We also enjoy chicken sausages, & have also had duck bacon as well.  And of course there's also ground poultry products, marinated turkey breast chunks for kebabs - the list is nearly endless.  And there's nothing "fake" about them at all.  

Since my husband hasn't eaten any red meat or red meat products in over 35 years, the advent of so many wonderful new products made from poultry has opened up a whole world of terrific (& healthier) eating for us.  There are very very few dishes I can't make wherein I can't sub a poultry product & have it come out delicious.

And I also don't mind Imitation Crabmeat (aka Surimi) in some recipes.  It's still seafood, & as long as it's not being touted as the "real thing" & you take it for what it's worth, there's nothing offensive about it.   I've used it in seafood salad, seafood melt sandwiches, dips & canapes, etc.  I just never tried to pass it off as something it wasn't.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 15, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Turkey bacon is WONDERFUL!!! As is turkey ham, turkey pastrami, turkey sausages, etc., etc. We also enjoy chicken sausages, & have also had duck bacon as well. And of course there's also ground poultry products, marinated turkey breast chunks for kebabs - the list is nearly endless. And there's nothing "fake" about them at all.
> 
> Since my husband hasn't eaten any red meat or red meat products in over 35 years, the advent of so many wonderful new products made from poultry has opened up a whole world of terrific (& healthier) eating for us. There are very very few dishes I can't make wherein I can't sub a poultry product & have it come out delicious.
> 
> And I also don't mind Imitation Crabmeat (aka Surimi) in some recipes. It's still seafood, & as long as it's not being touted as the "real thing" & you take it for what it's worth, there's nothing offensive about it. I've used it in seafood salad, seafood melt sandwiches, dips & canapes, etc. I just never tried to pass it off as something it wasn't.


 
I haven't tried other products.  The turkey bacon was on sale which prompted me to buy it.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 15, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> oh I didn't eat the whole thing. It was for hubby and me .  I should have mentioned it was for 2 or more people.


  

I knew that. But you made it so irresistible.


----------



## luvs (Aug 15, 2008)

i love turkey bacon & regular bacon!! & omelettes, too, so your recipe sounds great!


----------



## Billdolfski (Aug 15, 2008)

I like turkey bacon quite fine... but it hardly tastes like the real thing.


----------



## MsAnya (Aug 15, 2008)

Love love love turkey bacon!


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 15, 2008)

I love Turkey Bacon, especially when nobody else buys it and it goes on sale with a big discount.  Then I bake it in the oven and freeze it for later (in 4 strip sections separated by wax paper).  Great for sandwiches.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Aug 15, 2008)

We haven't had red meat for quite a while either and turkey bacon is one thing I will always have in stock in the freezer, along with pork, chicken and fish. I do splash a little bit on bratwurst though...especially the beer and cheese variety.


----------



## middie (Aug 15, 2008)

I do like turkey bacon, but regular bacon is far better


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, I prefer pork bacon, too, but it's one of the things I can't eat, so I was pleasantly surprised at the flavor of turkey bacon. Makes a reasonably good BLT, which is better than none at all!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 25, 2008)

I buy & freeze turkey bacon too when it's on sale (usually a buy one, get one free deal) - but I just freeze the whole package raw.  It defrosts just fine.


----------



## Angie (Aug 25, 2008)

I love turkey bacon.  The kind I buy is fully cooked.  I just brown it.


----------



## pugger (Aug 26, 2008)

*TLT's*

We use turkey bacon all the time for blt's (I sometimes call them TLT's for turkey) and potato soup in the winter. 

We cook the turkey bacon strictly in the microwave now.

I prefer regular bacon myself, but for me it's about doing what I can - when I can to reduce fat/cholesterol without a medical mandate to do so. I've been eating turkey bacon, burgers & taco meat at home for almost 20 years now. I even eat veggie burgers some time, though I'm not a vegetarian. And I love beef, too.


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 26, 2008)

For health reasons, my dh doesn't eat pig bacon. He really enjoys turkey bacon. I find it tasty, though certainly not the same as regular bacon. I've gotten so used to the taste, that when we go out for breakfast, I don't order bacon or sausage,unless it's chicken or turkey.
I cook it in the microwave, also.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried turkey bacon awhile back when I made a low fat spaghetti carbonara dish with white wine. (I was trying to cut the fat.) The carbonara dish was so so. Would have preferred the real thing. I will give it another try though, as I love BLTs & Turkey Club sammies. May try adding TB to my red clam sauce (for ravioli). Thanks for sharing. Have added it to my list.


----------

